# amazing buildings



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Please see the link below.
I think those masterpiece buildings. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...garden-including-12ft-high-model-Big-Ben.html


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Very cool.

I think David M. has the proper trains for him!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool, and really nice stonework.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

a very dedicated builder
Dennis


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

_Ah, yes! Very impressive, unique and, as Ray mentions...the stonework is admirable. That amount of stonework certainly demonstrates dedication and patience!

Gary_


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

A video:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/ne...er-small-village-created-retired-builder.html

More pics:
http://www.tynedalelife.co.uk/2013/09/the-making-of-a-super-model/

Another video:
http://www.itv.com/news/border/topic/miniature-village/


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amazing structures!


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Looks fantastic. And it's amazing that he does not have a railroad there!


----------

